# Se-Rs vs Hondas on Super2NR TV



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

I just woke up and turned on the tv to TNN and started watchin Super2NR. Normally I try to avoid it cuz everytime I see it I want to do something else to my car. But they had a Nissan club against a Honda club. Some of the Nissans were puttin down 200+, but the Hondas were like 150-180. Ill tell ya, it makes me damn proud to be a Nissan owner.
Hmm, they just said it was Honda that won it by like 3/10 of a second....bastards....Honda can kiss my ass. But since it was so close they split the prizes 50/50.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

i saw that today.. the only reason the hondas won was because it was a really windy and turny track.. our cars would have dominated if it was the bigger track.. hondas suck ass and they lucked out. i thought it was pretty decent that kojima got the mvp with his car..


----------



## Chitown_b14 (Jan 12, 2003)

I saw that too. It was nice to see some B13's and B14's on the tube.


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

god that pissed me off. just plain ol' immature whining pissy pissed off. cause we really should have SPANKED them.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

maybe if nobody has any breakdowns next time... plus, it's one second or something, dude... and that difference comes down to driver error level already...


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

that pissed me off to, dude, we had the power...it made me happy when they said all that stuff about the "powerful nissans" on tv. But yea, with such a small margin of victory, it was completely driver error and the tight turns....bastards...
And heeeeeeeell yes, those were some kick ass nissans.....i was droolin when i saw the 200's on there, i went berserk.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

hondas handle alot better than our b12,13, and 14's. it was a rerun but the first time i saw it i missed half of it. wtf was up w/the integra type-r shoudler pads in mike's car?lol..sure it was a joke


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

why is the handling better? weight?


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

partially weight, and weight distribution... plus honda hatchbacks have a bery good suspension set-up even when stock... crappy cost-cutting measures on the part of nissan have sent our sentras back to the stone age, with the multi-link beam, and less advanced struts in fornt compared to hondas...

still, the fact that sentras can handle as well as they do on autoX and in that challenge tells you a lot about the chassis potential...

in the end, with a good amount of modding and plenty of $$$, sentras and civics come out pretty much dead even... but if this were a BIG track...


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

I also don't think that the Sentra guys have the sheer volume of suspension mods available that the H guys do unless you want to do some custom fabbing. Even looking at our big brother Silvia, I see a lot of parts that we don't seem to have for our cars, like Aftermarket Tie Rods, Aluminium Subframe Spacers & 3-point strut bars that mount up against the firewall. Considering thats just the Silvia, I can't imagine how much suspension mods there are for the Civic guys. If you saw their cars, they seemed like they were set up for serious handling, just as a point, all of them seemed to have a roll-cage. 

On another, but similar note, we have to have suspension parts made to keep up with the Hs in the twisties. Somebody, anybody


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

well since everyone and their mothers have hondas, aftermarket companies eat that shit up and jump on the bandwagon to make parts.. since there isnt too many aftermarket nissan suppliers we have to deal with what we have for right now.. but give it a few years and nissans will be more recognized.. and then we will see who sux


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

^ and it seems to be improving but not dramatically. Nissan has certainly been embraced by the tuner seen recently, and I would say is probably one of the most sought after cars to have right now, like ppl are leaning away from hondas and coming over to the Nissan camp (logically so) so hopefully we will see increase in performance parts in areas that haven't really been broached.

I would have to say that the Nissan team will own the next event. But you guys are definately right about the difference in aftermarket support for our B12-14's compared to civics.


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

damn psulemon we have like the same post count and shit


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

damn.. what are the chances that would happen.. same car, color and post.. interesting..


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

mines faster than yours though :banana:


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

do you have a turbo???


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

you might be... i only have hs gen 4 header, cai, full exhaust, i run about a 17.2 quatermile..


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

dude I have like nothing, intake adv timing I had some mods but my engine blew from a faulty oil change and I decided to just keep this car slow and get a 240 later on down the road. I got nice rims and shit and lil bits here and there but its whatever the car is SLOW. next logical step up in the nissan family is the 240. :cheers:


----------

